# DXO Mark, testing ?



## surapon (Aug 5, 2013)

Dear Friends.
I will buy New Canon EF 200-400 mm. Soon, But one of my friend send me this DXO test = Very Poor rate :

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Lenses/Camera-Lens-Database/Canon/Canon-EF-200-400mm-F4L-IS-USM-Extender-14x-ON/%28camera%29/183/%28cameraname%29/CANON-EOS-350D

What do you think of this Testing by DXO Mark ?
THANKS.
Surapon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes, the lens is terrible. Gospel according to DxOMark. 

Of course, you've linked the test results with an 8-year old, 8 MP APS-C camera, but why should that matter? : DxOMark's Lens Score is really useful...if you're shooting in 150 Lux lighting (like a warehouse at night). That's where we all use f/5.6 lenses, so their scoring is always applicable. 

Sorry, you're new here...FYI, I can be just a tiny bit sarcastic. A tiny bit. Infinitesimal, really. 

Ignore DxOMark's scores...if you need a supertele zoom, and have the budget, get it.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 5, 2013)

The body matters in these scores, and the body that is selected according to your link is an 350D, which is an 8 MP camera. Change the body to a 5DIII and the score jumps significantly.

The 200-400 gets close to prime lens IQ, even according to DXO 

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/Canon-EF-200-400mm-f-4-IS-USM-Extender-1.4X-review-does-the-performance-justify-the-price/Canon-EF-200-400mm-f-4L-USM-Extender-1.4x-vs-prime-telephoto-equivalents


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you live near? I'm willing to borrow your lens to do some real world testing. As a service... I won't even charge.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2013)

Your friend is pulling your leg, or doesn't know cameras.

You don't pay $12,000 for a lens and put it on a old $150 camera from 2003.

It is true that extreme telephotos don't have as high of scores as say a 200mm lens, or a prime. Part of this is due to the long test distance and air adds in distortion over distance.

Try matching the high end lens with a high end body for more realistic results.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Your friend is pulling your leg, or doesn't know cameras.
> 
> You don't pay $12,000 for a lens and put it on a old $150 camera from 2003.
> 
> ...



I've seen people pair 800mm lenses to the Canon M... but that is more for laughs.


----------



## Grumbaki (Aug 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You don't pay $12,000 for a lens and put it on a old $150 camera from 2003.



Glass before body me friend!


----------



## surapon (Aug 5, 2013)

Dear Sir.
Thanks you so much for your answers= Great Answer, And Super Clear for me.
Yes, The Beautiful Glass must Match to Beautiful Body of Camera = to be perfected Match.
Thanks again, I do not see , pay attention on that Old Canon Camera , which pair with the High cost Lens, Yes, I still have My Old And Trusty Canon 20D = 8 MP, and Still use with my EF 600 mm F/ 4.0 L IS USM, and Get one of the Best Bird Photos too---For Reduce the Size to fit in FACEBOOK.
Yes, I am New Here., And Fell in love with your Great Questions and Super Great answers from the PRO like you, my Friends.
Thank you again for teach me, and I will continue learning from your guys.
Surapon
Apex, North Carolina, USA.
One Question, Sir/ Madam= How can I post some of my Photos on this post---I hate to Link to my FB or my Shutterfly Albums..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2013)

surapon said:


> One Question, Sir/ Madam= How can I post some of my Photos on this post---I hate to Link to my FB or my Shutterfly Albums..



From your desktop, use the attachment feature:


----------



## surapon (Aug 5, 2013)

THANK you, Sir, Dear Mr. Neuroanatomist, my Great Teacher. Your Answer are Super Clear= A ++.
Now, I can post the Photos.
Surapon.


----------



## sdsr (Aug 5, 2013)

If you care about how DXO ranks it, you might do better by reading the review, which was based on attaching it to a 5DIII:

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/Canon-EF-200-400mm-f-4-IS-USM-Extender-1.4X-review-does-the-performance-justify-the-price

With the extender off it ranks third (overall and for sharpness) among zooms that can be readily attached to a Canon. With the extender on, it ranks 11th.

For whatever any of that's worth....


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd expect those charts to reflect 5mp resolving power on a 350D with the 1.4x converter engaged + DXO's awkward testing methods in place. :


----------



## surapon (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you, Sir, Mr, Sdsr.
Thanks for your Great Infor. Yes, I learn some thing new in every day, If I do not Know, JUST ASK the PRO.
Surapon


----------

